# Worksman Harley



## Schwinn lover (Jun 20, 2019)

Started another Worksman Harley bike. So far have frame forks& tank powdercated. Put the seat on just now. Have other parts at the powdercoat shop that came in the other day. This is gonna look great when done. Let me know what you think of it. 

Thanks, Roger





P


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 20, 2019)

Seat from Bob U. He does great work!!!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 16, 2019)

Starting to look a little better. Rides great  & waiting on more  parts to be finished,


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 7, 2019)

Finally received. The other parts that needed powdercoated.
Looking nice,,, & rides really smooth,,,,, but definitely a very heavy bike!
Needs a few more details to finish her up. But now just glad it's built & rides nice.  Tell me what you think about it.
Later, Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2019)

Sharp looking ride!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 7, 2019)

I  like it a lot.                Would like to see this photographed in front of some water ,  or scenic background.       It's  a Beauty !!!             Powder Coating will serve you well


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Sep 7, 2019)

I think there's something really funky going on with the bead on the rear tire that needs urgent attention ! And I think a set of brick colored tires would really pop on that bike....


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 22, 2019)

Pin stripes done!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Sep 22, 2019)

Very nice! I built a similar bike a few years ago using a current production Columbia frame. I found the forks to be way too stiff so I machined rockers and bushings to move the axle forward of the front legs and soften the ride.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 22, 2019)

Nice ride,,,,  those  rocker bushings. Any chance you can make another set for sale?  I notice the springer fork  a little stiff myself.
Like your build! Any chance did you make the tanks?


----------



## Nashman (Sep 22, 2019)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> I think there's something really funky going on with the bead on the rear tire that needs urgent attention ! And I think a set of brick colored tires would really pop on that bike....



Good eye on the bead. I agree, maybe some clay tires?


----------



## Mark Johnston (Sep 22, 2019)

Schwinn lover said:


> Nice ride,,,,  those  rocker bushings. Any chance you can make another set for sale?  I notice the springer fork  a little stiff myself.
> Like your build! Any chance did you make the tanks?




I’ve changed jobs since then & no longer have access to machines to use. The tank panels are current production Walmart 1937 Columbia & came with the frame.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 23, 2019)

Uhh yeah,,, I remember  them. Nice  make over! Thanks for the speedy replies Mark!  Like your Schwinn straightbars you & your boy have awesome  work on them too!  Ride on!


----------

